# Catching King's On light Tackle.



## REELING 65

Hooking into a fifty plus King.Then landing it on board the boat with-a seven foot All star Light 6-12 class Line capacity. With a Okuma Inspira IS 40 reel, With 12lb test Suffix Braid. I am going to try and do this asap. When the water temps bring in the big ones. During early spring you can find King's running along off the beach just yard's from the break water chasing bait fish. This happens over in Florida a lot. During the spring Kingfish run. Then as the water temps begin to rise. In late April and May they head Offshore more into deeper waters. Here off the Texas coast they are around all Summer Long. During the winter for what I have read and been told. That the King's are even Offshore by the rig's in the winter. I have seen the posts. I would like the chance to break some light line record's this summer. Or check this out using the same gear catch one on 10 test Ande Mono. With a three foot leader of 20lb Suffix Braid with a 4/o Mustad J hook. _Yeah! I think it can be done,just have to move the boat a little maybe-lol_. Blue water and Tight Lines.
:texasflag


----------



## Finfisher

Go for it brother!
I love light tackle fishing. Two years ago I went offshore and I always bring light tackle with me. Well I hooked up on a seven foot spinning set up with 10lb test mono and after a long fight landed a 46" king. It wasn't 50 pounds, but man that was a gas!
I hope you do it!

Finfisher


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Sounds like a blast and if you can find a 50 lber I think it is possible. I have caught several 25-35 lbers with 12-17lb mono and 6 foot leader and it is a thrill. Good luck.


----------



## REELING 65

The King's are in ..it is time to go for it!


----------



## REELING 65

10 lb test Ande with 60lb to 100lb wire leader. Though it would be nice to break all records.. using a mono leader.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

we have caught some studs with 7' yellow eagle claw or ugly stiks with garcia 6000's and #15 biggame. put a swivel. a foot of #8 brown wire on a mag. chrome rattle trap and rip it around shrimp boats


----------



## igo320

You have a good plan. Go for it and take pictures. 

PS:  Don't tell anyone but 40lb seven strand is a good choice for a leader material.


----------



## Bonito

REELING 65, You're a man after my own heart. I love light line fishing for big fish. I've always dreamed of setting a new record for light line. I hope you get a giant and set a new record. Good Luck !


----------



## Momma's Worry

REELING 65 said:


> Hooking into a fifty plus King.Then landing it on board the boat with-a seven foot All star Light 6-12 class Line capacity. With a Okuma Inspira IS 40 reel, With 12lb test Suffix Braid. I am going to try and do this asap. When the water temps bring in the big ones. During early spring you can find King's running along off the beach just yard's from the break water chasing bait fish. This happens over in Florida a lot. During the spring Kingfish run. Then as the water temps begin to rise. In late April and May they head Offshore more into deeper waters. Here off the Texas coast they are around all Summer Long. During the winter for what I have read and been told. That the King's are even Offshore by the rig's in the winter. I have seen the posts. I would like the chance to break some light line record's this summer. Or check this out using the same gear catch one on 10 test Ande Mono. With a three foot leader of 20lb Suffix Braid with a 4/o Mustad J hook. _Yeah! I think it can be done,just have to move the boat a little maybe-lol_. Blue water and Tight Lines.
> :texasflag


 I catch "ALL" my offshore fish with the same tackle from small to large....a 7' cheap red rod from Acadamy...6500 Ambasador....80lb spectra..75lb swivel and wire....2-3 oz white or yellow bucktail jigs and or 3 oz chrome spoons........ largest to date a 75lb Black-tip shark........... D L


----------



## REELING 65

Spoons..work extremely well on most all species of fish. Gold and chrome..work well. :cheers:


----------



## justin83

Momma's Worry said:


> I catch "ALL" my offshore fish with the same tackle from small to large....a 7' cheap red rod from Acadamy...6500 Ambasador....80lb spectra..75lb swivel and wire....2-3 oz white or yellow bucktail jigs and or 3 oz chrome spoons........ largest to date a 75lb Black-tip shark........... D L


Was wondering where I could find 3 oz spoons, the biggest I have found are these 2 and a 1/4 oz krocodile spoons


----------



## REELING 65

justin83 said:


> Was wondering where I could find 3 oz spoons, the biggest I have found are these 2 and a 1/4 oz krocodile spoons


Did you try Fishing Tackle Unlimited?


----------



## Trouthappy

My buddy in Beaumont uses lots of big spoons, he tosses them all day with 20 pound tackle. I think the company is in Denver. Possibly Acme company. I'll send him email on it...


----------



## aqua vita

In the 90's we tried to go after the state record on 2lbs mono. Crazy fun when the line did not break. The boat Capt. is fighting the fish more than the angler at times. We were running a 31' Tiara and basically full on backing down on the kings with water rushing in filling the cockpit. We went through a lot of gear with all the line breaks at the strike.


----------



## justin83

REELING 65 said:


> Did you try Fishing Tackle Unlimited?


no i havent but will be stopping by there sometime soon i hope


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

12-15 lb mono isn't a bad choice for kings anytime as you can't put that much drag on a king and hope to not rip the hooks from him mouth. good luck with your light tackle. Kings are one of the best light tackle targets ever!


----------



## blaminack

Here in Panama City Florida our main weapon for kings on the pier is a 7-9' 12-25lb rod. We use reels spooled up with at least 200 yards of 15lb pound Ande Backcountry. I personally use a Penn 705z but any reel that can hold at least 200 yards of 15lb will do. My leader is 18" of singlestrand Malin at 28lb test with a 75lb swivel. A #2 4x treble with a live cigar minnow, herring, menhaden, threadfin, hardtail etc. Fish around the bait pods off of the beach, and you can get it done.


----------



## BullyARed

REELING 65 said:


> The King's are in ..it is time to go for it!


Let's go Dave! I want to hook few of those kings at the spot last year.


----------



## REELING 65

BullyARed said:


> Let's go Dave! I want to hook few of those kings at the spot last year.


Lets get er done!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

blaminack said:


> Here in Panama City Florida our main weapon for kings on the pier is a 7-9' 12-25lb rod. We use reels spooled up with at least 200 yards of 15lb pound Ande Backcountry. I personally use a Penn 705z but any reel that can hold at least 200 yards of 15lb will do. My leader is 18" of singlestrand Malin at 28lb test with a 75lb swivel. A #2 4x treble with a live cigar minnow, herring, menhaden, threadfin, hardtail etc. Fish around the bait pods off of the beach, and you can get it done.


PCB...brought many kings in the boat over there. Mexico Beach too. I really miss that area.


----------



## Momma's Worry

*spoons*

get on E-Bay,and yes they are hard to find.......3 oz spoons are a very good offshore lure...I always carry at least a dozen.......long range casting or jiging around a school of bait-fish hang on...... I perfer the Krocadile brand much higher quality chrome and welded hook ring......big spoons are used in the Pacific North-West for Salmon............D Law


----------



## REELING 65

Momma's Worry said:


> get on E-Bay,and yes they are hard to find.......3 oz spoons are a very good offshore lure...I always carry at least a dozen.......long range casting or jiging around a school of bait-fish hang on...... I perfer the Krocadile brand much higher quality chrome and welded hook ring......big spoons are used in the Pacific North-West for Salmon............D Law


...spoons are one of the best fish catching lures. See a nice pod of baitfish clustered up. Cast out a 3-OZ spoon right inside the pod,or just on the outside...hang on ,that reel is gonna start screaming drag. Ah the sound I love to hear. Even hook up some big tarpon on nice shiny chrome or gold spoons. The water temps are rising,the wind's "should"be starting to lay down some soon. Then it will be going on!
:texasflag


----------



## BullyARed

Hey Dave, I modified a couple big spinner lures with a gold spoon. This will make quite a bit of noise for them. I will try try them oiut next time.


----------



## wshniwasfshn

Heck if you can do that your a hero. Went out last thursday and they pretended like 80lb mono was sewing thread. Ended up putting 6ft wire leaders on and had no trouble catching them off the rigs


----------



## Capt. Hooky

King on light tackle is the only way to go. I have a 7' Castaway with a revo on 12lb test that I am going to try out next trip. Last time out, we caught a 40lb Jack on 15lb test and a calcutta 400. That was a fight!!


----------

